
Drawille: Pixel graphics in terminal with Unicode Braille characters - pixypy
https://github.com/asciimoo/drawille?source=hackernews
======
JonathonW
Reminds me of MapSCII [1] that was posted here a few months back, which also
uses braille characters for rendering.

[1]
[https://github.com/rastapasta/mapscii](https://github.com/rastapasta/mapscii)

------
mildtaste
Drawille is amazing. I built an image viewer for the terminal with it, very
rudimentary, sort of 'cat' but for images [https://www.npmjs.com/package/tty-
view](https://www.npmjs.com/package/tty-view)

------
bwasti
the -B flag in p2pvc allowed something similar!
[https://github.com/mofarrell/p2pvc](https://github.com/mofarrell/p2pvc)

------
mrguyorama
Wow, I googled for a project that could do this and found Drawille literally
last night.

I was looking for a way to quickly display graphics right in the terminal,
cross platform and with default settings. I wanted to build a simple python
library that would allow you to graph 2D plots without opening excel or using
a graphing calculator. The best alternative I could think of was using the PIL
to draw and image and quickly .show()ing it

~~~
skate22
Matplotlib is great if you dont need it to be in the terminal, or use it to
generate an image and then display it with Drawille

~~~
j_s
Show HN: Plot directly in your terminal with matplotlib |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13700512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13700512)
(2017Feb:28comments)

------
bramd
Pretty cool. And if people are wondering, yes, screenreading software can
output this to a braille display. However, mainstream displays only have one
line of braille making 2d images somewhat more difficult to understand.

------
JeanMarcS
Reminds me of the Sinclair ZX81 where you had 4 plots/pixels characters to
draw with

------
scandox
> ?source=hackernews

In the URL. Is this a thing? Can you analyse the source of traffic to a repo?

~~~
thisacctforreal
A usual method for forums and such is to embed an image with an src hosted on
your domain, then analyzing the logs. I used to do this to mark forums as read
in a browser game I played, as a player-linked ID was in the URL (sent in the
referer)

Github solves this particular method by downloading the src and mapping it to
camo.githubusercontent.com, so maybe OP didn’t realise that, or GitHub shows
the stats somewhere.

------
mkesper
Does mplayer have a backend capable of using this?

------
unpwn
pretty cool concept. I'd like to see a game made with this

